# too much substrate?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

6 inches is quite a bit. With deeper substrates, you are risking that it will become anaerobic unless it is sufficiently aerated (i.e. you have plants and/or MTS).


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i think that is a little much, try to cut down to 3-4.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with both of the above posts.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd definitely pull some out. After losing a LOT of fish out of my 90gal a few years back due to what I believe was stirring up an anaerobic spot just from pushing my tank from one room into another, I'm now very cautious to avoid deep substrates.

Also, do you know the content of all those soils you used? Are you sure they don't contain lots of additives/ferts?


----------



## stu77 (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like it has nitrogen potash and potassium and phosphate in it


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely reduce it to 3 inches or even 2.5


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

stu77 said:


> looks like it has nitrogen potash and potassium and phosphate in it


Hm... I have a feeling you'll run a really high risk of algae if you just remove the sand cap and/or get the layers all mixed.

At this point, I'd honestly pull everything out and start over. If you layer, I'd go with maybe 1/2" at most with each of the bottom layers, and then a good 2" of sand on top to try and keep those ferts well out of the water column.

Or you might consider mineralizing it first?


----------



## stu77 (Jan 13, 2011)

yea my water is super clouded the stuff was cheap so i might aswell start over thanks for the help guys roud:


----------



## stu77 (Jan 13, 2011)

unfourtunatly im unable to shell out another 30 bucks for the sand and dirt i might try to mineralize it when i get some dough. For now ill just wing it and ill let ya know if i become over run with algae. this will be a "what not to do" type of thing


----------

